
Children use time words like “seconds” and “hours” before they know what they mean - lambtron
http://digest.bps.org.uk/2015/05/children-use-time-words-like-seconds.html
======
casion
Children use A LOT of words without knowing what they mean exactly, and often
without knowing what they mean at all. This isn't exactly a phenomenon
specific to 'time'.

